# The Reo Addiction



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

I was going to call this thread the REO Cult... but cult has negative connotations...

It's interesting to watch the explosion of REO purchases in recent weeks and there is no doubt we will become the second biggest world market outside of the USA in no time...

What is also interesting is to see the single REO owners starting to want to become multiple REO owners for a few reasons. 

I want a SL/LP Mini... I don't know why I want a mini because I need a 6ml bottle of juice... but I do want one!

Maybe this is a cult and I'm getting sucked in bad!




How many is enough? I think 3 is enough...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

All I know is that I may have roused a sleeping dragon...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

0. Reonaught or Reonot
1. Reonaut
2. Reolover
3. Reofanatic
4. Reonut
5. ?
6. ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

0. Reonaught or Reonot
1. Reonaut
2. Reolover
3. Reofanatic
4. Reonut
5. ?
6. Reolunatic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> 0. Reonaught or Reonot
> 1. Reonaut
> 2. Reolover
> 3. Reofanatic
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

0. Reonaught or Reonot
1. Reonaut
2. Reolover
3. Reofanatic
4. Reonut
5. ?
6. Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was going to call this thread the REO Cult... but cult has negative connotations...
> 
> It's interesting to watch the explosion of REO purchases in recent weeks and there is no doubt we will become the second biggest world market outside of the USA in no time...
> 
> ...



Well the saying "Reos Rock" sums it all up @Rob Fisher 

They're such awesome devices, and to those who love them, the only thing better than a reo, is two Reos!

I think the appeal of multiple ones is being able to have different setups in terms of coil and flavour types. After owning a reo, I can't imagine owning anything else aside from more reos 

To me, the mini is all of the reo awesomeness with that slight, extra portability. My normal reo doesn't fit in my pocket, so it lives in my man bag when I'm moving around or my hand. If the mini doesn't fit in my pocket, I can always keep it with a different juice and coil setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> 0. Reonaught or Reonot
> 1. Reonaut
> 2. Reolover
> 3. Reofanatic
> ...




5.Reofisher?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/14)

Just realised something...

@Rob Fisher, when you say "I think 3 is enough", do you by any chance mean 3 wooden reos and 3 metal ones?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Just realised something...
> 
> @Rob Fisher, when you say "I think 3 is enough", do you by any chance mean 3 wooden reos and 3 metal ones?


 
Exactly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Exactly!


I think I'll draw the line at 2  now to wait for the next batch of SL, LP minis from VM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/14)

Speaking of reo addictions! One more toot and off to bed. Zzzzz
Over and out Reonaughts, Reonauts, and Reofishers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (29/7/14)

I want a white lp mini 2.1 and extra sl door in white also.
Saw a photo on the net and look awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> 0. Reonaught or Reonot
> 1. Reonaut
> 2. Reolover
> 3. Reofanatic
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/7/14)

0. Reonaught or Reonot
1. Reonaut
2. Reolover
3. Reofanatic
4. Reonut
5. ?
6. Rob Fisher
7. Secret level (initiation required)
8. ?
9. ?
10. ?
11. Leader of the Church of Reo. AKA The Grand Master Reo, Reo of Reos.
12. Puppet masters (the REAL leaders of the Church of Reo)
13. The Iluminati ( the leaders of the "Real" leaders of the Church of Reo)
14. Aliens

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## crack2483 (29/7/14)

15. Tinfoil Hat.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

16. Straight Jacket

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Spydro (28/4/17)

I'd think that acquiring 33 Reos in the quite short time period I did can defiantly be called either an obsession or a lunatic on the loose. But then so was the excess GP PAPS gear, the excess ProVari gear, the excess By Leo gear, the excess unicorns.... and so on. Looking back at it all now I'd say it was all a dumb ass move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

